# Starting a planted tank (on the cheap)



## qo0p (Nov 27, 2010)

Hello I have an empty 55 gallon tank that I would like to turn into a planted upgrade for my current 35 gallon tank (see my intro or photo gallery).

I asked around at my local fish stores and it seemed like I would have to sell an arm and leg to afford to get the effect I am looking for (canister filter, high output lighting, etc.) 

Are there any shortcuts or money saving tips you can provide to help me convert a stock 55 gallon into a planted wonderland for my rainbowfish? Or should I just settle for fake plants?

Thanks,
qo0p


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Yep,

Home Depot sells strip lights twin tube T-12 shop light fixtures at 10 bucks each, get two of them and run them side by side.

planting on the cheap I will leave to those that know more then I do on that part of planting a tank.

Plants are cheap alot cheaper then plastic plants, and they multiply with the right care...plastic dont do that.

Use 6500-6700K bulbs in the fixture, you can get 4 for under 10 bucks at home depot as well (menards,lowes,ect,ect)

you dont need a canister filter to have a planted tank, some people use a planting method that doesnt require any sort of water filter at all. they will chime in when they see this.

Any store will tell you that you NEED the most profitable stuff they sell,why? they make more scratch off it. I have a 100 dollar set up and a 5 thousand dollar set up in my house, one is a recession build the other is a professional build.
Yes it can be done cheap.


----------



## aQualung (Oct 20, 2010)

qo0p said:


> Hello I have an empty 55 gallon tank that I would like to turn into a planted upgrade for my current 35 gallon tank (see my intro or photo gallery).
> 
> I asked around at my local fish stores and it seemed like I would have to sell an arm and leg to afford to get the effect I am looking for (canister filter, high output lighting, etc.)
> 
> ...


Are you using an HOB now?

If that's the case, why don't you put one HOB in one back corner and buy another for the other... I would assume it would make up the difference in tank size.


----------



## qo0p (Nov 27, 2010)

aQualung said:


> Are you using an HOB now?
> 
> If that's the case, why don't you put one HOB in one back corner and buy another for the other... I would assume it would make up the difference in tank size.


I am using an Aquatech 30•60. the specs on the bottom read: 120 VAC, .17Amp, 60 Hz

One concern the salesman at my local fish store brought up was the HOB filters tend to let more CO2 out of the system (through splashing and open contact to air)

Can that be solved by keeping the tanks water level equal to the filters output? And if so will I need an air pump to ensure my fish have adequate oxygen levels?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Bringing the water level up so the water doesn't crash into the water will help for your HOB filter. An air pump will gas out your CO2. Most use them when CO2 levels get too high/ph too low....for those using CO2.


----------



## elspru (Nov 24, 2010)

remember you can always get plants, soil, sand, pebbles for free by simply harvesting from a local pond or river. 
a great bonus is that wild-harvested plants and soil come with micro and macro biota, like worms, snails and bugs.
which are typically good for maintaining the soil and plants in good health.

as for lighting I would only recommend going with LED, since it's optimized for growth. though since you were even considering not having plants, it doesn't seem you need them to grow very much. quite likely sunlight will suffice.

to balance your ammonia-nitrates can simply have a deep-sand-bed.
for air-exchange and water-flow can use aerator.

If your rainbow fish are tropical, and you're home is not, then you'll want a heater. 
I turned off my heater, but the thermometer says it's still in the green, quite likely since that's room temperature.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

55g "beaslbob build"

peat moss bail $10
play sand $3
pc select $8

2 2 tube 4' utility fixtures $20
4 6500k tubes $12

beg borrow or steal all the plants you can. 20 bunches of anacharis, 20 vals, 10-15 small potted couple of amazon swords. (that will cost a bunch if bought say $75 or so)

setup tank

let set for a week

add 5 male live bearers

don't add food for a week.

add 10 females

start feeding very very lightly

6 months later tank full of live bearers.

no water changes just replace water that evaporates.

no mechanical filters or circulation devices not even an air stone.

Of course you could do it with other fish as well.


----------



## CmdrSlack (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice, now I have your build copy/pasted to a notepad file. The guy at my LFS wants to try it. (This saves me the trouble of searching for it.)


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

CmdrSlack said:


> Nice, now I have your build copy/pasted to a notepad file. The guy at my LFS wants to try it. (This saves me the trouble of searching for it.)


woops

Even the LFS is doing a "beaslbob build"


note pc select I had to special order locally. 

In order to have the clearest tank right from the start I layer the substrates 1" peat, 1" sand, 1" pc select from bottom to top. With each layer I add water to the top of that layer the level the layer, clean the tank and go to the next layer.

I then add and arrange the plants before filling the tank with water.

that method results in a clear tank almost immediately. If you just dump in the substrates fill the tank then plant the plants (or even just plant the plants after filling the tank) you will have one of the biggest messes you will ever see in an aquarium.

But even with that the tank will clear in a couple of days as all the stuff stirred up settles down.

If you have too much lighting (of possibily feeding) the tank will cloud up. Just kill the lights and stop adding food for a few days and the tank will clear up. Then continue with less feeding and lighting.


But those are operational concerns. The initial setup with heavy plants is very forgiving. And those operations things are more for looks then the actual fish health.

So let us (or at least me know) how it goes.

If you or the lfs has question please get back here, email, pms or whatever.

my .02

Hmmm wonder if I should charge the LFS that .02 *old dude


----------

